# My daughter took these of me with the horses



## barnbum (Nov 3, 2011)

My playground--a harvested soybean field.






Mazie
















Our place from the field--north side.






more below...


----------



## barnbum (Nov 3, 2011)

Look who is waiting for us.... wondering who gets to go next.






Chloe's next, but they all want to go for a walk with mama.










I always feel loved in the pasture.






still more...


----------



## barnbum (Nov 3, 2011)

Lunging Chloe.





















still more....

(this is a pain to have to divide these up...)


----------



## barnbum (Nov 3, 2011)

Gypsy and I went out too--but stuck to the road. The field is still muddy; the horses sink in more than me.






Rosie and I went out too! Can you tell it's been wet?










Tukcer and I went for a long walk in the morning before Rach arrived. But--I got all five horses out Sunday!





Hubby and Buddy--remember his story?






Thanks for looking at my little piece of heaven on earth.


----------



## lucky seven (Nov 3, 2011)

Love your farm, the FingerLakes are a beautiful part of NY state.


----------



## barnbum (Nov 3, 2011)

lucky seven said:


> Love your farm, the FingerLakes are a beautiful part of NY state.



Ooo--you quilt too??? I have a facebook page called Karla's Quilts where you can see my stuff... what do you like to create?


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 3, 2011)

Great pics. Looks beautiful there!


----------



## chandab (Nov 3, 2011)

barnbum said:


> Ooo--you quilt too??? I have a facebook page called Karla's Quilts where you can see my stuff... what do you like to create?


Guess I better go find your FB quilty page.


----------



## barnbum (Nov 4, 2011)

chandab said:


> Guess I better go find your FB quilty page.


You found my personal page... did you find the quilt one.


----------



## MeganH (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful Pictures. I searched for your Quilts on Facebook and they are beautiful too! Very talented!


----------



## lucky seven (Nov 4, 2011)

Need to find your facebook page to see your quilts. I like the older quilt patterns. I have made a few for family but right now I have been doing crossstitch blocks. Nice to see so many quilters on here.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Nov 4, 2011)

Wonderful photos! Love your minis!


----------



## chandab (Nov 4, 2011)

barnbum said:


> You found my personal page... did you find the quilt one.


Not yet. Guess I need to look some more.


----------



## chandab (Nov 4, 2011)

Finally found it and liked it, but I don't know how to easily access it without searching for it each time. How do I save it so it can be easily found?


----------



## Frankie (Nov 4, 2011)

Very nice, I just so love your barn!!


----------



## barnbum (Nov 6, 2011)

chandab said:


> Finally found it and liked it, but I don't know how to easily access it without searching for it each time. How do I save it so it can be easily found?


Hmmm...I can give you the link to the quilt for sale album... would that help? Can you bookmark/favorite the page?

Oh, Frankie... this barn is my sanctuary. Between the barn and my quilting studio, I never need therapy.


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 6, 2011)

thanks for shareing great photos and your barn is huge


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful pics Karla


----------

